# Hi,i'm interested in orchestral scoring where do i start.



## Wesko (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi I always wanted to try and compose something i hope i can learn the basics here but i'm very overwhelmed with all the option available for my set up. Any recommendations for keyboard for start?

Thanks


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 26, 2020)

What is your background?


----------



## Wesko (Mar 26, 2020)

Well i studied music academy but not composition. Played guitar and piano.
Right now i have mini pc which probably is too weak i5 1.8ghtz 8ram 1tb memory.
I use audience id14 and cubase 10.5 and kontact 6 player.
Don't have synth yet i really want to buy one just can't make up my mind.


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 26, 2020)

Wesko said:


> Well i studied music academy but not composition. Played guitar and piano.
> Right now i have mini pc which probably is too weak i5 1.8ghtz 8ram 1tb memory.
> I use audience id14 and cubase 10.5 and kontact 6 player.
> Don't have synth yet i really want to buy one just can't make up my mind.



Where you start depends on whether you want to upgrade/replace your computer or not. Make a firm decision on that and then it will be easier to get the right answers.


----------



## Wesko (Mar 26, 2020)

I could upgrade my pc. What specs are needed if you use heavy orchestral libraries?


----------



## mybadmemory (Mar 26, 2020)

I would start with a good enough computer, a good enough midi keyboard, a pair of good enough headphones, and Berlin Orchestra Inspire.

From there you can always build your setup, upgrade your computer, get a better keyboard, better headphones, an audio interface, some speakers, and more sample libraries, as your needs grow. But start with the basics and build from there!


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 26, 2020)

For heavy orchestral libraries, depending on the libraries, minimum would probably be an i7 with 32 GB RAM. If you use Inspire, you might be able to get away with 16 GB RAM to start. The VSL Special Editions are also somewhat lightweight as far as RAM goes. But you will really want it upgradable. I ended up getting 64 GB and it has been working okay. Kind of depends on how much latency bothers you. 

Your id14 is fine to start with. Keyboards depend on how you like to use them. I recommend getting something with a mod wheel and at least 61 keys. I mostly like my Launchkey, but that is a personal preference.


----------



## mybadmemory (Mar 26, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> I would start with a good enough computer, a good enough midi keyboard, a pair of good enough headphones, and Berlin Orchestra Inspire.
> 
> From there you can always build your setup, upgrade your computer, get a better keyboard, better headphones, an audio interface, some speakers, and more sample libraries, as your needs grow. But start with the basics and build from there!



And to be a little more specific, I think i5, 16gb, and an SSD is fine for the lighter libraries like Berlin Inspire. Any open headphones in the 200$ range, as well as any 49key keyboard or above.

As you expand, you might want an i7 or more, 32gb or more, always an SSD. Perhaps a larger weighted keyboard if you’re a piano player. Your id4 is probably fine, and speakers are such a huge topic but anything from the small iLouds from IK up to room sized 30.000$ beasts will probably work.

And you’ll probably want more libraries. They can quickly become an addiction. But Berlin Inspire will get you far in the beginning, and you’ll probably still use parts of it later as well.


----------



## Wesko (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank you guys i realize how expensive this is.
Regarding cpu should i look for higher Ghtz like 5 or is the Ram more important?


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 26, 2020)

CPU is important more for effects and the general instruments. But after a point, more speed isn't better, though cores might be. Depends on your computer and whether your DAW can handle it. There was a discussion here about Cubase and cores that included something about Kontakt. I read it briefly. 

RAM, however, allows you to add more samples and so ends up being a little more important. If you are using SSDs, some libraries can use less RAM if they are pulling from an SSD. 

Truthfully, though, if you have Kontakt full version, the factory library is all old VSL samples. You can use those to start and see if you even like doing this.


----------



## Mornats (Mar 26, 2020)

Also, check out all the free sample libraries and so on. Here's a good thread to start https://vi-control.net/community/threads/all-vi-freebie-contributions-here.27876/ 

Many may need the full version of Kontakt but also check out Spitfire Audio's Labs range. They're free and run in their own player so no Kontakt required. They will flesh out whichever starter library you choose to go for.


----------



## nolotrippen (Mar 26, 2020)

How much are you willing to spend? Mac or PC?


----------



## Sean J (Mar 26, 2020)

*The short answer:*

Synths: U-HE ZebraHZ
Keyboards: Alesis QX49 and Doepfer or StudioLogic
DAW: Studio One, but Cubase is decent
Notation: StaffPad or Notion, avoid Dorico... for now

*Synths:*

Get u-he Zebra and ZebraHZ (Zimmer's custom version of Zebra). It can do anything. Yes, you have to learn it. But once you do, it's not even remotely scary. It's a playground. I don't have ZebraHZ yet, but I wish I had bought it up front. I thought it was a preset library at first. No no.... it has all the features I've been wishing Zebra had. I own Omnisphere and never touch it or it's 10,000 presets of whatever. Get Zebra, trust no one else, and never look back.

*Keyboards:*

DON'T buy a new shiny model. That often means poorly integrated and still going through a beta phase. I bought an Alesis QX49 a month before a new model came out. It was cheaper on Amazon, had the right things I needed, and with a firmware patch and reviews, I knew it would work in the long run. It has served me well for quite a while now. Spring action is better for most orchestral programming. Hammer action is only useful for piano (though essential) but truly horrible for fast orchestral passages. For piano performances... StudioLogic or Doepfer are great choices given the Fatar keybeds. It feels as real as it gets IMHO.

*For a DAW:*

MIDI means Studio One, Cubase, Logic, and well... not much else. I like the workflow and devs behind S1 more. Cubase is fine, with it's own pros and cons. Apple is a snail at adding features to Logic.

*For composing via notation:*

StaffPad is brilliant with affordable versions of mainstream libraries like Spitfire & Orchestral Tools. It's definitely the best "easy button" right now for good sounds. But it's all pen-input, no keyboards or custom synths, etc.

Notion is composer-oriented, fast user-friendly workflow, and integrates with Studio One. For pro-level sample libraries there's a bit of setup involved. More work up front, more possibilities though, more film scoring features, mastering options, etc.

Dorico will likely integrate with Cubase in the next couple years, but Dorico is still very much an engraver program in the workflow. The Play tab (midi editing) is an afterthought. They are taking the right approach at what their features should be capable of, but not how to find, use, and interact with them. They put tremolos in the same spot as repeat endings... lines. That's a fast workflow for engravers and copyists, not composers. The two features aren't relevant in any sort of musical context. That's one example of hundreds. Dorico has amazing features, looks beautiful, and seems like it has everything you could need. It sort-of does. But StaffPad and Notion, in different ways, both have 10,000x faster workflows than Dorico for composing.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Mar 26, 2020)

Wesko said:


> Any recommendations for keyboard for start?


I'd get a cheap one so you can use it as a table for all the scores and books you should purchase first.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 26, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Truthfully, though, if you have Kontakt full version, the factory library is all old VSL samples. You can use those to start and see if you even like doing this.



I think that's pretty good advice. There is no end to the amount of money you can spend and, for some people, it not only doesn't make them happier composers (at first), it muddles them with too many choices.

I'm not saying, "don't spend money." I don't agree with that. I also don't recommend using bad-sounding samples as 'good enough to start with.' They're not.

So if you already have worked though what you can accomplish with your existing setup, then I guess Berlin or East West or Spitfire or any number of sample libraries will be an improvement over what you have.

*How Powerful?*

I agree with @dzilizzi that 32 GB for 'heavy' libraries is minimum. I would start with 64 GB, a CPU speed of at least 4.0 GHz with at least four cores, and a separate Solid State Drive for your samples (SSD for short). 

If you have plenty of money, I wouldn't hesitate to go that route. If you are poor, living on your own, etc., that's another matter, especially with what's going on. If it's the latter, save every dime you have for now and work with what you own already. I hope things will not get that bad but I see precious little evidence of sensible behaviour out there, or policies adequate to stop what's coming.


----------

